# Pic Post Test



## Road Dog (Dec 16, 2015)

Just trying out the site


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 16, 2015)

Good glass, good pic . . . as usual.  Don't stop now, Road Dog!


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Harry


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## 2find4me (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice Jar Road Dog, those were called wax sealers? Nice med too.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup. Thanks.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 19, 2016)

*Hey Rory, how you doing fella? I changed my screen name when the sight was overhauled. 

I was buzzkkutt033 before. you still gathering up pontil meds?

I remember you being a collector of native American artifacts also. 

anything new to show off ??

Jim *


----------



## Houdini (May 3, 2016)




----------

